# Beamshots : "Ebay 65W", Amondotech 3152 35W 4200K, Sanmak 5200 55W 5000K



## 2100 (Mar 31, 2011)

There are quite some interest from HID newcomers for the "Ebay HID" - perhaps the long slender form factor and 1.2kg weight suits them or something. Well at least its made of aluminum and of decent built. 

Here are some beamshots showing intensity. 1/5s ISO 400, f2.8. Target 450m away.

Sanmak SM5200 55W (same host of Yao HID 35/80W, there's a good youtube video on it vs the Titanium Innovation L35 etc). True measurement of reflector - 7"








Sanmak SM5200 55W 7". Took out the 4 focusing washers and it seems that the corona has shrunk a bit but central hotspot widened by nearly twice, though same intensity





Sanmak SM5200 55W 7" same as above but above 2 shots are 5000K H3 bulb, this is with 4300K H3 bulb. Took out the 4 focusing washers and it seems that the corona has shrunk a bit but central hotspot widened by nearly twice, though same intensity







Amondotech 3152 35W 4300K bulb. True measurement of reflector, 6". 
Got it from a CPF member, sent to Indiana to my sister who worked there a couple of years ago, and she brought it back to me minus the SLA coz the 12V 7AH is too heavy. 






Ebay 65W. Pretty similar in Kelvins to the Sanmak. True measurement of reflector - 3".





Debreelight DBS XR-E R2 aspheric (sorry, forgot to crop it, but basically the exposure is the same, 1/5 f2.8 ISO400)


----------



## 2100 (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Beamshots : "Ebay 65W", Amondotech 3152 35W 4200K, Sanmak 5200 55W 5000K*

At the lower right of each video shows the HPS from our neighbouring country 23km away. We'll need the 60" carbon arc.....erm I think its not enough. We'll need lasers, a 25W Nd:YAG! And a good 6" APO refractor telescope to photography it on a clear still night.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Beamshots : "Ebay 65W", Amondotech 3152 35W 4200K, Sanmak 5200 55W 5000K*

Nice beam shorts! It'll be helpful to list the reflector size (Diameter), it make a big difference besides the "watts". 

The Amondotech 3152 was the POB before the POB, with 6" reflector. I am surprised it appears to be
out thrown by ebay 65W with 3" reflector, might need a new bulb?.

POB is about half million CPs (Amondotech 3152 & Mozo Mega POB clone should be similar).
One of the POB that I twicked over 1 million Cps without upgrading ballast. 
The 6" reflector has much more potential even if the light stays at 35W. General rule of thumb is when reflector diameter doubles, the throw becomes 4x if everything else stays the same. Assume reflector surface remains the same (SMO vs SMO, OP vs. OP)


----------



## 2100 (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Beamshots : "Ebay 65W", Amondotech 3152 35W 4200K, Sanmak 5200 55W 5000K*

Size update, done.

Hmm....seriously I have never done > 10hrs on the Amondotech 3152. It is bright, from what I see from the direct light spill, and remember my ceiling reflected light shots? The close distance (< 50m) spill + corona is wicked though. The close distance hotspot is also very wicked below 100m. The bulb is fitted nicely inside. Hmm.... actually from what I see the center hotspot is very small and corona is much bigger than the SM5200, seems like it needs focusing. 

Not enough time to do in-house 15m, outdoor 30m, 100m, 500m shots though.  The corona plays a large part in the usefulness of the light I guess, for distances below 100W. The Ebay can actually defocus to a nice 20-50 geg flood, for in-house usage.


----------



## 2100 (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: Beamshots : "Ebay 65W", Amondotech 3152 35W 4200K, Sanmak 5200 55W 5000K*



ma_sha1 said:


> The Amondotech 3152 was the POB before the POB, with 6" reflector. I am surprised it appears to be
> out thrown by ebay 65W with 3" reflector, might need a new bulb?.


Seems like the original Amondotech 3152 "POB" does not come with washers to move the H7 bulb back. The bulb needs to move some 3mm backwards to achieve critical focus. But in real life usage below 100m, you would not notice this much, as you'd be able to use the corona. The unfocused state has a larger/more useful corona.

*Unfocused Amondotech 3152 6" 35W 4300K*





*Focused Amondotech 3152 6" 35W 4300K*





Compare with the *65W Ebay HID 5000K. *


----------



## 2100 (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: Beamshots : "Ebay 65W", Amondotech 3152 35W 4200K, Sanmak 5200 55W 5000K*

Looks like the Ebay 65W has a tiny weeny larger hotspot, but about the same intensity, compared to the focused Amondotech 3152 6"


----------



## Throwjunkie (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: Beamshots : "Ebay 65W", Amondotech 3152 35W 4200K, Sanmak 5200 55W 5000K*

Nice shots That 65W HID looks pretty good you can see nicely in the shots that its a colder bulb I ty to keep in the 4300k range for higher output but I do like the 5000k tint better. I guess the reflector size also has something to do with how the light is seen as 4300 and 5000 arent that far from each other in the same reflector size least not for any of the lights I have played with. 

Joe


----------



## 2100 (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: Beamshots : "Ebay 65W", Amondotech 3152 35W 4200K, Sanmak 5200 55W 5000K*

Not to topic, but just some additional fun shots.  

Distance approx 100m away

Ultrafire U80 XM-L 40mm reflector 






Ebay 65W.





Debreelight DBS XP-E R2 aspheric


----------



## Steve'O (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: Beamshots : "Ebay 65W", Amondotech 3152 35W 4200K, Sanmak 5200 55W 5000K*

Oh my... :shakehead those are 2 very strange looking photo's in post #8


----------



## 2100 (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Beamshots : "Ebay 65W", Amondotech 3152 35W 4200K, Sanmak 5200 55W 5000K*



Steve'O said:


> Oh my... :shakehead those are 2 very strange looking photo's in post #8



I agree. Ok just to make them look them same exposure, I have re-done the shots.


----------



## Steve'O (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Beamshots : "Ebay 65W", Amondotech 3152 35W 4200K, Sanmak 5200 55W 5000K*

2100, I don't mean to be rude but those "additional fun shots" you have in post 8 look very computer generated to me, lol.

Let me guess...

A one day late April Fool's joke :thumbsup:


----------



## 2100 (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Beamshots : "Ebay 65W", Amondotech 3152 35W 4200K, Sanmak 5200 55W 5000K*



Steve'O said:


> 2100, I don't mean to be rude but those "additional fun shots" you have in post 8 look very computer generated to me, lol.
> 
> Let me guess...
> 
> A one day late April Fool's joke :thumbsup:


 
LOL! None taken.  I know what you mean.... As a working photographer having taken over 600 assignments now, my pictures are usually serious and untouched. It is not RAW converted, I relied on my dSLR settings, but nothing out of this world or PPed with Photoshop.
If I use my Nikkor 24 f1.4 esp with JPEG, 99.9% of the people includ flashaholics esp printed out or on S-IPS LCDs/good Plasma would think its touched up.

The $50 note is slightly photoshopped to bring out the contrast....yes. 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ng-UV-LED-(advertised-as-Nichia-seems-not-one)


----------



## 2100 (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Beamshots : "Ebay 65W", Amondotech 3152 35W 4200K, Sanmak 5200 55W 5000K*

Sorry, forgot to tell that I did run some USM (Unsharp mask) on the pictures for web usage. (you gotta do that once you resized down for web). Anyway not to mislead, I have re-taken the pix and removed the "2-stop" difference fun shots, since not all may know what is a 2-stop difference.

But if you are talking about Post 8 pictures looking brighter than in real life, then yeah perhaps somewhat true if you are looking at the HPS lights as a reference. Probably about a 1-2 stops advantage compared to our eyes. 
Had I used something which is 2 stops dimmer, I'd guerss that the XM-L spot probably would not even show up in the photo. 
But I can never be exact - due to so many factors like end-users monitor brightness/contrast settings, how are the eyes adapted to night vision in real world when looking at a night scene, etc etc. You know in astronomy, they wear eye patches even in what we call "darkness" and wait for at least 20 mins before serious observation. That is also why in the first post, I posted all relevant camera settings like ISO, aperture, shutter speed, you can check out the EXIF settings in the image if you have a EXIF viewer like Opanda viewer installed (just right click, it'd show up)


----------



## Ekinorak (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Beamshots : "Ebay 65W", Amondotech 3152 35W 4200K, Sanmak 5200 55W 5000K*

I ordered this 65W from alibaba:


> http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/426251277/Newest_model_top_selling_65W_40W.html



It should be allmoast identical rigth? Ordered with 7800 mAh battery.

Im also getting the Trustfire X6(shipped 5 days ago from china),so ill try make a comparison of the throw 

Cant wait.


----------



## Ekinorak (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Beamshots : "Ebay 65W", Amondotech 3152 35W 4200K, Sanmak 5200 55W 5000K*

Doubble post


----------



## Throwjunkie (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Beamshots : "Ebay 65W", Amondotech 3152 35W 4200K, Sanmak 5200 55W 5000K*

Ekino you can see the X6 against the 50W ebay hid here bottom has outdoor shots http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-Trustfire-X6-SST-90-OUTDOOR-BEAM-SHOTS-ADDED

Joe


----------



## 2100 (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Beamshots : "Ebay 65W", Amondotech 3152 35W 4200K, Sanmak 5200 55W 5000K*

Ekinorak, they are all the same. Not sure which factory is the real manufacturer.


----------



## Ekinorak (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Beamshots : "Ebay 65W", Amondotech 3152 35W 4200K, Sanmak 5200 55W 5000K*

Did your 65 Watt have a smooth reflector?
Just recived my ebay 65 Watt, it came with a smooth reflector and it has quite nice spot.

Did a beamshot vs my UltraFire KF-T60 HA-II XM-LT60, prob about 700-800 Lumen.

UltraFire KF-T60 HA-II XM-LT60 1/50 sec 5,6 100 Iso




Ebay 65 Watt HID 1/50 sec 5,6 100 Iso




Taken in a dark room on a white plain wall.


----------



## 2100 (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: Beamshots : "Ebay 65W", Amondotech 3152 35W 4200K, Sanmak 5200 55W 5000K*

I have a debreelight R2 aspheric. Will do some beamshots for the 100m and 450m ranges (pictures above show what I mean by 100 and 450m)


----------



## 2100 (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Beamshots : "Ebay 65W", Amondotech 3152 35W 4200K, Sanmak 5200 55W 5000K*

Updated 2 pics on the debreelight DBS XR-E R2 aspheric. Ekinorak, yes my 65W Ebay has a smooth reflector. Not a very good one though, just ok and works. LOL!


----------



## 2100 (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Beamshots : "Ebay 65W", Amondotech 3152 35W 4200K, Sanmak 5200 55W 5000K*

SM5200 55W 7". Aimed at the top of a building which is 1.1km away (think it is a little high, but you get the idea).


----------



## 2100 (May 5, 2011)

*Re: Beamshots : "Ebay 65W", Amondotech 3152 35W 4200K, Sanmak 5200 55W 5000K*

More info for those who purchased the SM5200 55W. Confirmed that taking out the 4 shims in there focuses the light a little tighter (as documented above in the first post). Posted by Lips on The Mule 35/80W on flashlight forums.

Still looking for a cheap 75W mini ballast, cheapest is usd65 shipped, but then you have to buy a pair. The ballast is exactly the same design as in the SM5200, just slightly higher wattage. (not sure if that makes a noticeable diff in reality)


----------



## 2100 (May 14, 2011)

*Re: Beamshots : "Ebay 65W", Amondotech 3152 35W 4200K, Sanmak 5200 55W 5000K*

New 4300K bulb shot added in first post. Same thing, took out the shims. I think putting back the shims may be slightly beneficial as you'd have more corona to work with. 
But this particular bulb is really tight! (check out the beam slicing through the air, as compared to the other 2 shots)


----------



## Fusion_m8 (May 14, 2011)

*Re: Beamshots : "Ebay 65W", Amondotech 3152 35W 4200K, Sanmak 5200 55W 5000K*

Nice beamshots! From the looks of it, you live near Orchard Rd?


----------



## 2100 (May 14, 2011)

*Re: Beamshots : "Ebay 65W", Amondotech 3152 35W 4200K, Sanmak 5200 55W 5000K*

Nope, I live somewhere south of that. Don't have the $$$ to live there!  

Still waiting for someone to get the 250W Lightpipe and post his impression! 

Sigh....I sold off my 70-200/2.8 lens this year January due to low usage, just before I picked up the hobby again. If not I'd be able to get real good distance beamshots.


----------



## 2100 (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Beamshots : "Ebay 65W", Amondotech 3152 35W 4200K, Sanmak 5200 55W 5000K*

Just managed to measure the Guangzhou Sanmak SM5200 with 100W black finned ballast. Input about 96W. 7980 lux @ 12.5m. 1.25 million candlepower / lux @ 1m. With a 6000k bulb.
8620 lux @ 12.5m. 1.35 million candlepower with 4300k bulb.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Beamshots : "Ebay 65W", Amondotech 3152 35W 4200K, Sanmak 5200 55W 5000K*

What's the diameter of the reflector?

BTW, I use Fuji Finepix F70 EXR Point & shoot for long distance beam shots, it has total manual controls & 10x optical zoom,
pretty good for inexpensive long distance beam shots.


----------



## 2100 (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Beamshots : "Ebay 65W", Amondotech 3152 35W 4200K, Sanmak 5200 55W 5000K*



ma_sha1 said:


> What's the diameter of the reflector?
> 
> BTW, I use Fuji Finepix F70 EXR Point & shoot for long distance beam shots, it has total manual controls & 10x optical zoom,
> pretty good for inexpensive long distance beam shots.


 
Just measured again, the reflector diameter is 7" but after deducting the plastic bezel covering it, it is 6.25" externally which it would shine through. If you'd put it in your consolidated list, you can create one item first, I'll try to get one at 50m asap. I must say even at 12.5m the "Peak Beam Candle Power" spot is pretty small, i just moved the sensor a bit and the reading jumps. And at 50m the seonsor would not be that overpowered, I guess it would be slightly more accurate. LEDs are somewhat easier. 

I'm using digital SLRs and good lenses, just the wrong focal length. LOL! (I sold my 70-200 f2.8)


----------



## 2100 (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: Beamshots : "Ebay 65W", Amondotech 3152 35W 4200K, Sanmak 5200 55W 5000K*

The Ebay 65W outthrows the TK70 by a healthy margin. The 235k figure PBCP on the DX meter (under reads) is no joke. There is no qualm that the 65W Ebay would comfortably outthrow SR90 as well. Reflected ceiling bounce test indicates that the TK70 is right on the dot of about 2200 lumens, and the Ebay to be 4000 lumens. 

Beamshots coming up.


----------



## 2100 (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: Beamshots : "Ebay 65W", Amondotech 3152 35W 4200K, Sanmak 5200 55W 5000K*

CONTROL





Fenix TK70





Aliexpress/Ebay 65W


----------



## ma_sha1 (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: Beamshots : "Ebay 65W", Amondotech 3152 35W 4200K, Sanmak 5200 55W 5000K*

I added your 100W HID lux to the lux collection thread:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ated-Short-Arc-amp-HID-spotlight-Lux-readings

The TK 70 doesn't look that impressive as other reviews made it seems.


----------



## 2100 (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: Beamshots : "Ebay 65W", Amondotech 3152 35W 4200K, Sanmak 5200 55W 5000K*

Ok, added the lux readings. Shucks, really ought to go try the 50m range soon. The TK70 is not that impressive for throw of course if you are comparing to the higher power HIDs, but for 50-200m work it really is pretty impressive (large hotspot comparatively). The SR91 which I played with is a thrower with a small hotspot, but even then the hotspot is not bright. I measured 88k @ 1m converted (12.2m measuring distance) with the DX meter, add 7% it'd be 94k. On your meter it might be over 100k. At usd183 shipped, i' won't complain anyway. LOL!


----------

